# Crear sistema de seguridad laser para mi casa



## juandavidsw (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y se muy poco de electronica, pero me gusta mucho y estuve navegando para averiguar sobre un proyecto q quiero hacer, poner una especie de sistema de seguridad con laser en mi casa.

aqui les pongo el enlace del video que e visto, perdonenme si digo una burrada.

este es el video de youtube con el sistema:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0FTzUhdg3w&feature=related

y lo que quiero hacer es agregarle a ese sistema algun tipo de receptor para que lo pueda apagar o prender con un control remoto.

como lo hago?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Si anda y es una pavada, esta basado en una barrera de luz cuando la misma se corta, te suena un buzzer. Dice que el laser no se ve a no ser que haya humo/tierra. Deberia tener en otra altura otro para asegurarte que justo no entro agachado o entro un chico .


----------



## juandavidsw (Ene 31, 2010)

y como hago para agregarle el control remoto para activarlo/desactivarlo ??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2010)

eso lo podes hacer con FM, o comprando un control remoto para alarmas de autos, fabricas el receptor...y le conectas a la salida un transistor que active un relevo que te corte la alimentacion del circuito.

basicamente es una barrera laser...

la factibilidad que tiene el laser es el gran alcance que posee...por ende podrias utilizar (si lo haces en el patio) varios espejitos de 1,5cm x 1,5cm en los cuales vas haciendo "rebotar" el haz del laser...y asi cubres gran espacio con el mismo haz...hasta llegar al receptor...

asi no importa donde se corte el haz se activara la alarma, y solo necesitaras 1 laser y 1 receptor..

saludos.


----------



## juandavidsw (Ene 31, 2010)

eso suena bien.. mira este control remoto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-19897168-control-remoto-para-alarmas-inalambrico-wireless-cctvxmas-_JM_

solo nesecito saber como fabricar el receptor y tambien como conectar lo demas que me dijiste.. 

algun video o tutorial especifico de como hacerlo?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Sobre el circuito basico tienes que hacer que quede memorizado y ademas disparada la alarma ya que en ausencia de luz suena, si el chorro ve que saca la mano y para listo te descubrio.. tiene que quedar disparada y que de algun modo se pare o la pares.. 

Esta bueno para delimitar un perimetro fuera de la casa... quien rompe esa barrera, adentro te esta avisando..


----------



## juandavidsw (Ene 31, 2010)

muy bueno el comentario.. lo que yo quiero es agregarle a ese circuito un control remoto y que solo el lo pueda desactivar.. el punto es que no se como hacerlo si no me dan un tutorial o si un video.. porq no se como hacerlo solo..
saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ene 31, 2010)

alguien me podria explicar bien el esquema... no esta equivocado??

aca pongo una foto de la duda que tengo (circulo roijo)

lo probe con el LiveWire y nada...

un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 31, 2010)

a mi me gustaria algo asi para el patio de casa, agregarselo a la alarma que ya tengo, el problema seria que cualquier gato que cruce el patio o hasta una hoja de una planta o arbol activaria la alarma. los sensores que tengo en el patio son los pir de interior, con el lente uqe le puse polarizado de auto, y funcionan re bien, pero tienen poco alcance

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 1, 2010)

Es el dibujo, en realidad es un puente en el potenciometro/preset. Intercala la resistencia para que no le llegue los 9 volt directo al LDR, ademas de polarizar la base para ajustar el disparo. Tenes que agregar un circuito latch algo que retenga el dato, en este caso el disparo. Podes poner un rele autoretenido y con un boton lo liberas. recien ahi pensa en un control remoto. Siempre esta la alternativa de un remoto de timbre adaptado a tu necesidad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2010)

Yo creo que se estan complicando mucho la vida...una alarma de estas es de lo mas simple del mundo...y 2 cositas para que sepan:

1) las alarmas no deben quedar sonando indefinidamente...pero si se pueden graduar para que suenen unos 3 minutos, lo cual es un tiempo razonable para que todos los vecinos lo sepan...

2) para la retencion no hace falta utilizar un rele con retencion en corriente que gasta mucho la bateria del sistema...se utiliza un flip-flop...un simple flip-flop...

ya les subo el esquema completo: en este esquema el flip-flop solo se utiliza para que no haya errores en el disparo del 555...pero se puede colocar uno igual a la salida y serviria de retención...

por eso mismo es que si quieren un circuito con retencion...lo mejor es utilizar 2 flip-flop's...y nada más...que seria igual a utilizar un tiristor...que se desactive con una llave oculta (o control remoto)

saludos.


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 1, 2010)

entonces ese es el esquema final? con el receptor del control remoto incluido?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2010)

ese esquema es uno que podrias utilizar..pero si lo que vos queres es hacerlo con retencion indefinida hasta que el dueño la desactive...te conviene este otro circuito...es muy sencillo, útil y barato

saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 1, 2010)

Con un corto en la fuente se desactiva?


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 1, 2010)

ok.. si dices q ese circuito me conviene mas, pues.. ese voy a hacer.. pero me podrias dar algun manual o video o una explicacion mas detallada para hacerlo?? 
disculpa la molestia..

y como hago el receptor del control remoto?

porfavor diganme cuales son los componentes que nesecito para que los compre.


----------



## Albricia (Feb 2, 2010)

elbrujo.. eso mismo digo yo...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2010)

Depende como conectes el rele de retencion te consume o no. Se entiende que de entrada esta conectado a la red electrica.


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 2, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Depende como conectes el rele de retencion te consume o no. Se entiende que de entrada esta conectado a la red electrica.



entonces cual es el esquema que propones tu?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2010)

juandavidsw: mi circuito (el del tiristor) es solo un ejemplo de como podrias hacer una alarma que se active y quede sonando indefinidamente...hasta que pulses esa llave.

efectivamente es un cortocircuito lo que se hace...de manera de hacer caer la corriente que atraviesa al tiristor...asi éste deja de conducir...y queda a la espera de un nuevo disparo.

el emisor laser es el puntero que compras...y el receptor es una LDR con un resistor a Vcc y conectada a la base de un transistor..que comande otro transistor...y de ahi al tiristor.

saludos.


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 2, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> juandavidsw: mi circuito (el del tiristor) es solo un ejemplo de como podrias hacer una alarma que se active y quede sonando indefinidamente...hasta que pulses esa llave.
> 
> efectivamente es un cortocircuito lo que se hace...de manera de hacer caer la corriente que atraviesa al tiristor...asi éste deja de conducir...y queda a la espera de un nuevo disparo.
> 
> ...



ok.. entonces con tu circuito del tristor, si lo armo como dices tu, y me compro este control remoto
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-19897168-control-remoto-para-alarmas-inalambrico-wireless-cctvxmas-_JM_
solo tengo que puyar el boton y se activa/desactiva?? 

porfavor podrias buscar todos los componentes del circuito en la siguiente pagina:
http://www.ditel.com.ve/
para que yo valla y los compre sin errores..
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2010)

si usas un control remoto, debes reemplazar el boton (cortocircuitador) por un receptor para el control y un transistor en corte-saturación de buena potencia...tipo BD135.

el resto de los componentes son mas que simples.

el tiristor es un SCR comun...


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 2, 2010)

perfecto.. y seria mejor que el control remoto tuviera 2 funciones, una de apagar la sirena y otra de desactivar todo el aparato?
porque si yo voy a entrar en mi casa y el aparato esta prendido va a sonar la alarma, entonces tiene que tener dos botones para que yo la desactive y no valla a sonar cuando pase.. 

nesecito agregarle mas cosas al circuito para que tenga esas funciones no?


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 4, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> si usas un control remoto, debes reemplazar el boton (cortocircuitador) por un receptor para el control y un transistor en corte-saturación de buena potencia...tipo BD135.
> 
> el resto de los componentes son mas que simples.
> 
> el tiristor es un SCR comun...



DJ DRACO: me podrias hacer el esquema completo con retencion indefinida y con el receptor del control remoto incluido con las 2 funciones: 1) apagar el laser. 2) apagar la sirena cuando suene?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 4, 2010)

control remoto hay uno interesante y facil en pablin.com.ar

este: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

que opinan mis compañeros?


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 4, 2010)

se ve interesante, pero ese control puede tener las 2 funciones?


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 4, 2010)

juan mira... no entendi muy bien qcuales 2 funciones decis... pero el tema de este control es muy sensillo, cuando se acciona el pulsador, se acciona el relé.

de ultima tedras que hacer 2.. pero no creo que cuesten mucho dinero...

un saludo y espero q te sirva!


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 4, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> juan mira... no entendi muy bien qcuales 2 funciones decis... pero el tema de este control es muy sensillo, cuando se acciona el pulsador, se acciona el relé.
> 
> de ultima tedras que hacer 2.. pero no creo que cuesten mucho dinero...
> 
> un saludo y espero q te sirva!



hum.. te explico:

es como la alarma de un carro.. hay un boton para prender/apagar el sistema de alarma para que puedas entrar en el carro sin que se dispare la alarma, y hay otro boton para apagar el sonido de la alarma cuando se activa para que no siga sonando.

eso se puede hacer para el circuito laser?

miren lo que me consegui.. un control remoto por radio frecuencia que tiene el triple de alcance:
http://www.robodacta.com.mx/UserFiles/File/DIAGRAMAS.pdf


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 4, 2010)

miraaa para lo que quieres dudo que te ande el que propuse...

pero ojo con los de radio frecuencia, si no tenes los instrumentos adecuados, calibrarlos se torna un dolor de cabeza...

un saludo


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 5, 2010)

miren este link.. tiene un video del diagrama que puse arriba:
http://ucctelecom.blogspot.com/


----------



## brunomozzi (Feb 5, 2010)

no me funcionan los link,


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 5, 2010)

brunomozzi dijo:


> no me funcionan los link,



cuales links no te funcionan??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2010)

jaja, yo tengo que hacerte los circuitos???

me suena a olgazán...

los circuitos ya los subi, el de retencion intefinida es el que tiene 3 componentes...uno de ellos es el tiristor...

la idea es que el control lo compres y solo diseñes el receptor..

ademas a vos no te interesa apagar el laser con el control...t interesa desconectar la alarma...el laser lo podes apagar manualmente con una llave q le corte la corriente.


----------



## gustavo calchav (Feb 6, 2010)

Hola juandavidsw,

Me llamó bastante la atención tu proyecto. Me gustaría apoyarte con unas sencillas sugerencias, que a mí me han sido útiles en un proyecto parecido,empero lo desarrollé no con láser, sino con sensor magnético de puerta.

-Trabajé con un microcontrolador (ATMega 8), en el cual diseñé un código sencillo, donde se detectaba una primera señal del sensor magnético, garantizando personas saliendo de domicilio o auto (para donde desees instalar tu alarma), la siguiente señal que provenga del sensor (si puerta abierta, por segunda vez) dirá al microcontrolador: personas o ladrón en ingreso. Para lo cual se programa una temporización de 10 o 40 segundos de sistema en silencio (depende de tu programa) para que con un código de acceso el sistema no prenda la sirena de la alarma y no incomode a tus vecinos cada vez que ingreses; pasado este tiempo sonará la alarma, salvo que la apagues con clave correcta.
-Si vas utilizar corriente eléctrica, diseña un circuito muy sencillo, con diodos; para que si el ladrón cortase el suministro eléctrico, automáticamente tu alarma trabaje con una batería.
Lo demás, por lo que veo, es muy conocido.
espero te sean útiles estas líneas.
saludos cordiales,
              ..............Gustavo Calchav.


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 7, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> Hola juandavidsw,
> 
> Me llamó bastante la atención tu proyecto. Me gustaría apoyarte con unas sencillas sugerencias, que a mí me han sido útiles en un proyecto parecido,empero lo desarrollé no con láser, sino con sensor magnético de puerta.
> 
> ...


Hey Gustavo Calchav... muy interesante tu idea, seria posible que postees tu esquema? para que sea mas facil armar el circuito ya que no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica.. 
Saludos


----------



## gustavo calchav (Feb 7, 2010)

Por favor,
dame una semana y media en promedio; para adjuntar todos mis archivos al respecto.
Pues esta semana esta lo sacaré de protoboards hacia tarjetas, y haré necesariamente un sencillo manual. Espero bastante te sea útil para tus objetivos, ya cuando lo adjunte.
Saludos cordiales,
                .......................G. Calchav.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 7, 2010)

yo hice una alarma en mi casa con un simple transistor 2N2222  y  dos diodos de luz infrarroja y un relé aunque eso del flip flop me suena muy bueno para mejorar mi alarma a ver si despues les paso mi diagrama (dejen que lo encuentre)jeje,saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 7, 2010)

pebe si puedes subilo el diagramaa


----------



## PEBE (Feb 10, 2010)

mmmmm,no encuentro el diagrama y yo me lo sabia de memoria jeje pero eso hace mucho


----------



## juandavidsw (Feb 14, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> Por favor,
> dame una semana y media en promedio; para adjuntar todos mis archivos al respecto.
> Pues esta semana esta lo sacaré de protoboards hacia tarjetas, y haré necesariamente un sencillo manual. Espero bastante te sea útil para tus objetivos, ya cuando lo adjunte.
> Saludos cordiales,
> .......................G. Calchav.


Hey gustavo, ya pudiste hacer tu manual y el esquema que planteaste?

Saludos


----------



## gustavo calchav (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola Juandavidsw,
disculpa la demora: aún no me adapto a horarios de trabajo y estudios. Dame una dirección por favor para mandarte lo que ya tengo (pesa casi 3Mb). No es tan sofisticada como las muy buenas sugerencias que estoy viendo en el panel, empero está en algo.
Saludos cordiales,
                                        ..............G. C.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 10, 2010)

Por favor, no ofrezcas ni pidas soluciones "privadas".

De querer compartir algo, simplemente subilo al foro. De no querer hacerlo, ni siquiera lo menciones en un hilo.


----------



## gustavo calchav (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola; disculpe moderador; no es mi intención comunicaciones "Privadas". Podría "por favor" indicarme cómo anexar un sencillo archivo de casi 3Mb en promedio (disculpe mi "ignorancia en ello", pues el tiempo me es cruel). Pues me urge responder a los amigos de los diálogos anteriores con una sugerencia para compartir desde aquí.
Saludos cordiales,
                       ..................Gustavo Calchav.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> Podría por favor indicarme cómo anexar un sencillo archivo de casi 3Mb en promedio...


Par adjuntar archivos se da click en el botón "Responder", justo abajo a la izquierda del último mensaje del hilo y luego en "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos".
En la ventana que aparecerá (marcada con rojo) se busca el archivo a adjuntar y se sube (click en "Subir").



Se ven también los tipos de archivo permitidos y sus tamaños máximos.
De ser demasiado grande el archivo a subir, existe la posibilidad de partirlo usando casi cualquier compresor. El 7zip es gratuito y hace esto.

Saludos


----------



## gustavo calchav (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola amigos:
Primero, reitero mis disculpas señor moderador, porque no sabía cómo adjuntar archivos (temía, por ser algo pesados en Bytes).
Luego, estimados señores; la carpeta comprimida que les adjunto contiene en sí todos los archivos de la alarma que se realizó por aquí. 
Como pueden ver los diseños del hardware, están en "Eagle"(se puede bajar gratuitamente de la web) podemos ver también versiones pruebas de los softwares para "quemar" en el microcontrolador ATMEGA8; la versión que funciona acorde a todo el hardware es FANTGUE_10, pueden revisarla.

Respecto a la programación, pueden ver que está en Vmlab; el archivo fantgue_10 es el código de prueba final. Como pueden notar, la codificación está muy básica, aún no la reduzco con otras características, quizá unas interrupciones acortarían las líneas de código. Sabemos también que debemos tener un "quemador" para atmega8, también podemos codificarlo para PIC, empero sinceramente no sé cómo hacerlo en PIC.

Espero por favor me disculpen si demoro algo en responder, el tiempo me es cruel por  aquí. He visto muy buenas sugerencias y propuestas de alarmas de ustedes; me es muy grato este medio de divulgación de investigaciones.
Saludos cordiales a todos,
                                                  ........Gustavo Calchav.

Disculpen, saben si les interesa archivos de:
-Agujeros negros.
-Propuesta para corrección de factor de potencia.
Son archivos que los realicé de muuuuy mancebo, si alguien quisiese distraerse leyéndolos avisen, pues me gustaría que alguien al menos se ría de ellos (nunca los publiqué en un foro).
Saludos,
 .....................................G. C.

13/3/10

Sorry por reenviar otra vez, si hay algunas dudas me gustaría saberlas.


----------



## ikerpitt (Ago 22, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> Hola Juandavidsw,
> disculpa la demora: aún no me adapto a horarios de trabajo y estudios. Dame una dirección por favor para mandarte lo que ya tengo (pesa casi 3Mb). No es tan sofisticada como las muy buenas sugerencias que estoy viendo en el panel, empero está en algo.
> Saludos cordiales,
> ..............G. C.



amig me lo puedes enviar a mi tambien por favor te lo agradeceria mi mail es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com muchas gracias


----------



## gustavo calchav (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola,
estimado; por favor lee las normas de participación del foro. Aunque, me parece haber puesto archivos anteriormente. De todos modos, veré cómo volverlo a publicar.
Saludos cordiales,
.................G. Calchav.


----------

